

A Dongle Joke That Spiraled Way Out Of Control - kevingibbon
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/21/a-dongle-joke-that-spiraled-way-out-of-control/

======
sp332
This is a pretty good summary of the events so far. However given that
Anonymous is targeting them and that Twitter has been compromised recently, it
would be nice to have confirmation from multiple people.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5416908>

